# [Premiere] filmriss



## vinc5nt (20. Mai 2003)

Hi, 

wie kann ich mit Adobe Premiere einen Filmriss am Besten simulieren? gibt es da irgendeinen hint, oder sollte ich mir einen Filmriss als avi irgendwo anders rausschneiden und dann bei mir einsetzen? Ich denke da an Fightclub oder so .. da gibts glaube ich ne szene mit nem Filmriss. falls es mit premiere nicht so klappt, kennt jemand ne andere gute Filmriss szene?

danke


----------



## brecht (23. Mai 2003)

was meinst du mit filmriss? den typischen alkifilmriss (was dann ja eher eine dramaturgische sache ist) oder soll es aussehen, als würde der Filmstreifen während der Projektion reißen - wobei ich nicht weiß, was man dann sehen soll - denn wenn der film reißt, dann ist halt kein Film mehr vor dem Projektor, und es wird eine große weiße fläche projeziert - bitte erkläre einfach noch genauer, was das für ein effekt sein soll


----------



## vinc5nt (23. Mai 2003)

mit filmriss mein ich, dass man verschwommen die führungslinien eines alten Filmbandes über einen weißen Bildschirm rutschen oder flitzen sieht ... dazu das passende geräusch, d.h. das flattern, das entsteht wenn ein film uneingelegt rollt.


----------



## brecht (23. Mai 2003)

ah verstehe - naja - den führungsstreifen würd ich in premiere zeichnen, und dann einfach die Bewegung in AE animieren - das geräusch ist schon schwieriger - ohne Aufzeichnung von selbigem in nem kino oder zumindest eine ewige suche im internet wirst du wohl nicht drumrumkommen - da dürfte es dann doch das leichteste sein einen bestehenden zu klauen - aber das bild dazu ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer - aufs timing kommts halt an.


----------



## vinc5nt (26. Mai 2003)

hab noch keinen filriss gefunden  kennt noch einer von euch irgendeinen film indem ein filmriss vorkommt ?


----------



## Tim C. (27. Mai 2003)

Wenn du mir mal ca sagen kannst wo in Fightclub das vorkommt, dann werde ich mir das mal angucken. Am besten DVD-Scene oder Zeitangabe oder aber Handlungsbeschreibung.


----------



## vinc5nt (28. Mai 2003)

Ich hab nochmal in Fighclub gesucht. Es gibt dort auch einen Filmriss, so am Anfang der Mitte, wo Edward Norton Brad pitt kennenlernt und über seinen Job als Rollenwechsler im Kino quatscht. Das blöde mit "diesem" Filmriss ist, dass auf ihm (wie auch am Ende des Filmes, wo ein richtiger Filmriss ist, wenn Norton und seine Tuse, vor dem Fenster stehen und im Hintergrund die Stadt im Inferno untergeht) ein P e n i s zu sehen ist. Für ein schulfilm wäre dies weniger hilfreich 
Ich hab es letztendlich aber selbst gemacht, und war damit überraschend zufrieden, sieht zwar etwas billo aus, aber für die Schule und mit dem Zeitdruck hat es gereicht.


----------



## LostPixel (28. Mai 2003)

Würdest du verraten wie du ihn gemacht hast?


----------



## vinc5nt (29. Mai 2003)

Ich hab es so gemacht wie brecht es vorgeschlagen hat. d.h. ich hab eine jpg datei gemacht auf der 3 oder 4 filmkästchen waren, die hab ich dann per motion und speed in premiere beschleunigt von oben nach unten huschen lassen und dazu hab ich dann noch ein oder 2 frames mit weißem bildschirm am Ende des Risses aufflackern lassen. Dazu einen "flatter"-sound bei flashkit gesucht, den gekürzt und schon hatte man keinen richtigen filmriss, aber die Illusion eines Filmrisses  ... und für die vorgegebene Zeit war dies ausreihcend.


----------

